# The wolrd is filled with people, everyone has a spirit, mind and Body.



## André7

The wolrd is filled with people, everyone has a spirit, mind and Body.

There are XXXX's worldwide helping people develop in spirit, mind and body.

What have we done for yours lately?



Thanks in Advance


----------



## pieanne

Hello, and welcome!

According to the forum rules, you have to give a first try.

See you later!


----------



## André7

**Okay fair enough, I can probably translate it but I need the grammar fixed up**

*"Le monde est rempli de gens, chaque personne à un esprit et un corps. *

*Il y a des YMCA mondial qui aident les gens a developpé en espirt et corps.*

*Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait pour le votre? "*

**I don't know a good translation for Spirit and Mind aren't they the same thing in french? Help on the grammatical part of this text would also be appreciated**


----------



## willeman3

According to me, Spirit should refer to something transcendent ; whereas Mind should be for the reflexion.

Hope it helps, even if I find it hard to explain


----------



## pieanne

André7 said:
			
		

> The wolrd is filled with people, everyone has a spirit, mind and Body.
> 
> There are XXXX's worldwide helping people develop in spirit, mind and body.
> 
> What have we done for yours lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance


 
Is it for an ad?

"Le monde est plein de gens/personnes, chacun a son esprit, son avis et son corps.
Dans le monde, il y a XXXX de personnes qui les aident à développer leur esprit, leur avis et leur corps.
Qu'avez-vous fait pour les vôtres ces derniers temps?

I'm not sure I get the second part...


----------



## André7

okay good call, but can you give me any suggestions?? Also any help for grammar?


----------



## pieanne

Grammar for *your *translation?


----------



## André7

the institution i speak of is a gym, we're making a poster in french and english for our annual campaign. I am saying that there are many of these institutions worldwide who help people in spirit mind and body (it's part of our mission statement)


----------



## fanch

what do you think of :

Le monde regorge d'individus. Chacun possède une ame, un esprit et un corps.
Partout dans le monde, des xxxxx aident les autres à développer/améliorer leur ame, leur esprit et leur corps.
Qu'avez-vous fait récemment pour aider les votres ?


----------



## xymox

Hi André7,

This is exactly how this forum works! You give it a first try and then others help fix the grammar and other little things! 

Welcome!

This is my try:

"Le monde est rempli de personnes conscientes avec un corps et un esprit.

Il existe nnnnn YMCA à travers le monde entier qui peuvent accompagner/assister/aider ces personnes durant le développement de leur corps et de leur intérieur/esprit.

Avez-vous fait quelque chose pour votre corps et votre intérieur dernièrement? _ou_
Qu'avez-vous fait dernièrement pour votre corps et votre esprit?


----------



## pieanne

André7 said:
			
		

> **Okay fair enough, I can probably translate it but I need the grammar fixed up**
> 
> *"Le monde est rempli de gens, chaque personne a son esprit et soncorps. *
> 
> *Il y a des YMCA dans le monde entier qui aident les gens à  developper leur esprit et leur corps.*
> 
> *Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait pour les vôtres? "*
> 
> **I don't know a good translation for Spirit and Mind aren't they the same thing in french? Help on the grammatical part of this text would also be appreciated**


 
You've still not answered my question...


----------



## xymox

fanch said:
			
		

> what do you think of :
> 
> Le monde regorge d'individus. Chacun possède une ame, un esprit et un corps.
> Partout dans le monde, des xxxxx aident les autres à développer/améliorer leur ame, leur esprit et leur corps.
> Qu'avez-vous fait récemment pour aider les votres ?


 
This sounds much much better than mine!!  I'd just put the accent on "vôtres".


----------



## willeman3

I think Spirit or Mind can become "conscience", don't you think so ?

And it doesn't seem to be "Qu'avez vous..." but "Qu'avons nous...", which is a problem with the end of the english sentance "yours".


----------



## André7

wow this is a lot to take in, give me a second to read all these posts


----------



## André7

okay now, I'm not looking to incorperate "lately anymore" i just need help with the last part of the sentence... What i'm trying to ask is "What have we done for yours?" ... "yours" representing "your spirit mind and body"... understand what I mean??


----------



## fanch

willeman3 said:
			
		

> I think Spirit or Mind can become "conscience", don't you think so ?
> 
> And it doesn't seem to be "Qu'avez vous..." but "Qu'avons nous...", which is a problem with the end of the english sentance "yours".


 
i don't think you can use conscience on this kind of advert... it sounds a littel too philosophical, don't you think ?


----------



## André7

yeah i need the literal translations because the mission statement here uses specifically the words "spirit mind and body"

"The XXXX of Winnipeg is a charitable organization whose mission is to foster the growth and development of people and communities in spirit mind and body"


----------



## willeman3

It may be possible , Fanch, perhaps Andre7 could tell us the subject of those sentances, or the context.

If i just translate " What have we done for yours " , as you want it Andre, and if i'm not mistaken, i'd say : " Qu'avons-nous fait pour les votres? ". However, it really sounds like a blame against the person telling it.

Hope it helps


----------



## André7

The context is: what have we (we being the ymca organization) done for yours (yours being your sprit mind and body)..
hope that helps


----------



## fanch

André7 said:
			
		

> The context is: what have we (we being the ymca organization) done for yours (yours being your sprit mind and body)..
> hope that helps


 
is your organisation blaming itself for having done too few ?


----------



## willeman3

Then it seems to be what I just wrote before : *" Qu'avons-nous fait pour les votres ? "*
As I told you, it sounds to my ears like a reproof...


----------



## willeman3

Well, the question is : What do you really want that people think or imagine when they read this sentance ?

According to me, the english one sounds like a blame against the organization, which isn't possible, because it the organization which is talking !


----------



## xymox

fanch said:
			
		

> what do you think of :
> 
> Le monde regorge d'individus. Chacun possède une ame âme, un esprit et un corps.
> Partout dans le monde, des xxxxx  plusieurs institutions aident les autres à développer/améliorer leur ame âme, leur esprit et leur corps.
> Qu'avez-nousvous fait récemment pour aider les vôtres ?


 
Last try!


----------



## xymox

fanch said:
			
		

> is your organisation blaming itself for having done too few ?


 
I like that. It has occured to me as well.....it sounds as if the organisation is wondering what it has not done for others.


----------



## TRG

Hi André7-
It is not clear whether your statement is directed at people already with your organization or people new to it. I think it makes a difference. I cannot help you much with the French, but the English does not convey a clear message to me .

Cordialement- TRG


----------



## willeman3

jgagnon said:
			
		

> Last try!




A last one... Qu'avez-nous... Qu'avONS-nous !!!


----------



## MohamedEtudiant

_Notre monde est peuplé d’êtres doués d’intelligence et d’esprit, et d’un corps._

_XXXX YMCA à travers le monde accompagnent ces personnes dans le développement spirituel, intellectuel et corporel._

_Qu’avons-nous fait récemment pour les vôtres ?_

Bon courage.


----------



## André7

Okay let's scrap what have we done for yours... we're trying to make a simple catchy poster displaying that our organization helps people in spirit mind and body, so we want people to read the last line and think to themselves how our organization has helped them... any suggestions there?... perhaps something like "comment est-ce que nous avons aider les votres"... but something that sounds a little better than that... hope that helps.


----------



## fanch

I suggest "Voici (or Voilà) comment nous pouvons vous aider".
Sorry for the missing accents yesterday, but i was working on a computer on which the key was out of order. It's no longer the case today ^^^^^^^^^^ !!!


----------



## En bons termes

Have you tried looking at the French Québec site of the YMCA? I'm sure they have part of it in French, surely they have the mind spirit & body part...


----------

